# Anyone used Movicol?



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

A while back I asked the vet for an alternative to lactulose and was given a sachet of Movicol.

At the time we didn't need it, and have since changed vets but due to some recent problems I thought I would give it a try, am a bit concerned about the ingredients, I was hoping to stop any uncomfortable gas from the lactulose but looking at 'bicarbonate of soda' on the list of ingredients I am wondering if he would be any better off with it although we do need something a bit more effective as a prevention to constipation, not as an unblocker.

This last week he has had Trixie Malt paste, salmon oil, lactulose, lots of water added to food, water mixed into a soup with liver paste, grass, and as much excercise as I dared give him.

I have read this site again (I find it from time to time) Feline Constipation Home Page and note that castor oil is not recommended (I was not keen on the idea of putting mineral oil into him so never used it).

Anyone used it and what do you think please? Any alternatives in the UK?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Movicol is an osmotic laxative which works by drawing water into the bowel, taking it away from other organs. This means to avoid the risk of dehydration your cat would have to increase their fluid intake considerably whilst taking Movicol. 

I was once prescribed Movicol myself, whilst in hospital, and it gave me severe abdominal spasms as well as making me need to visit the bathroom once an hour for the next 12 hours!! I would never, ever take it again. Dreadful stuff - far too harsh.

If memory serves me right I believe Paddypaws has used the more gentle medicine Miralax for treating/managing one of her cat's constipation successfully. Maybe PM her and ask.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I use Miralax for Woody, with the odd dose of liquid paraffin if he gets really bad. 
I have taken the Miralax myself to see what it was like and had no cramps or unpleasant symptoms. I buy it on Amazon.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I use Miralax since Pooh is often constipated. It's tasteless and can be mixed with food or cat milk.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I've used miralax for Luna with no adverse reactions. Like PP, I tried it myself first


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone, how long does it tend to take to have an effect? How much do you use? 

After about 8 - 9 years of lactulose which I am used to, I have to start again with this.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

maisiecat said:


> Thanks everyone, how long does it tend to take to have an effect? How much do you use?
> 
> After about 8 - 9 years of lactulose which I am used to, I have to start again with this.


It can take a day or two to work. You have to find the right dose, usually a quarter of a teaspoon, sometimes more sometimes less, depending on the cat.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

Just went to look for it and the first thing I found was this What are the side effects of MiraLAX?

If this is true it is a bit worrying.

I bought a little orange squash/pumpkin for him today, think I will give that another try first, he already has heart and kidney problems and trouble with the nerves in his spine, but will read the article again and check it out.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I take movicol myself,had no idea cats could have it, i have no problems with it and find it very gentle, no spasms at all


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm trying Miralax again since the lactulose stopped working. I put some in Pooh's food yesterday but he refused to eat all of it 
Just wondering if it can be dissolved in very little water and given with a syringe.
How long before it starts working?


----------

